# Oh so many babies



## crimbfighter (May 30, 2017)

Found this ball of baby spiders last weekend while visiting my folks. My wife would argue this is what her nightmares are made of. I would argue they were COOL!

D800, 60mm f/2.8 macro @ f/10, 1/20sec, ISO800


----------



## goooner (May 30, 2017)

Can't see the photo, and when I click on it I don't have permission to see it...


----------



## crimbfighter (May 30, 2017)

goooner said:


> Can't see the photo, and when I click on it I don't have permission to see it...


Whoops! Should be fixed now.


----------



## Gary A. (May 30, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## BrentC (May 30, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## crimbfighter (May 30, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Nice.





BrentC said:


> Very cool!



Thanks!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 31, 2017)

I have to agree with both you and your wife!


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 31, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> goooner said:
> 
> 
> > Can't see the photo, and when I click on it I don't have permission to see it...
> ...



Something still isn't quite right, because if I click on the photo to see the larger version, I get a login page.  :-(

That being said, looking at the photo as posted, I have to agree with you - it is cool.


----------



## crimbfighter (May 31, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > goooner said:
> ...


I forgot to set the privacy setting to public. That should be fixed now.


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 31, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> Found this ball of baby spiders last weekend while visiting my folks. My wife would argue this is what her nightmares are made of. I would argue they were COOL!
> 
> D800, 60mm f/2.8 macro @ f/10, 1/20sec, ISO800



Am I wrong in thinking they eat the mother.


----------



## crimbfighter (May 31, 2017)

BananaRepublic said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > Found this ball of baby spiders last weekend while visiting my folks. My wife would argue this is what her nightmares are made of. I would argue they were COOL!
> ...


Well, I didn't see any adult spiders around. Sooo.....


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 31, 2017)

Nice shot


----------



## jcdeboever (May 31, 2017)

Could make a snack with those right there....


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 1, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> Steven Dillon said:
> 
> 
> > crimbfighter said:
> ...



That did it, no more login page.  Thanks for sharing.

--Steven


----------



## Goldnut (Jun 2, 2017)

Cool Shot!  I would have took the pic then sprayed them with insecticide!


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 5, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Could make a snack with those right there....



Hmm, not sure what kind of snacks you go for...



Goldnut said:


> Cool Shot!  I would have took the pic then sprayed them with insecticide!



Thanks! I could never wipe out such cool critters!


----------

